# 2012 HOLIDAY NEWSLETTER IS OUT



## Marty (Nov 15, 2012)

Here's your link to the Holiday Edition of the Newsletter:

http://chancesminihorserescue.org/yahoo_site_admin/assets/docs/CMHRThanksgiving2012Newsletter.318135344.pdf


----------

